# I Thought This Was Interesting (csrss.exe)



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought this was interesting. Check to see if you have "csrss.exe" showing that it is running in your Task Manager under Processes.

Ctfmon.exe is the file that is responsible for controlling the Alternative User Input technologies. It starts the Language Bar component (in the Systray) and remains running in the background even after you quit an Office XP program. It also starts each time Windows is started and remains in the background, regardless of whether an Office XP program is started.

Instead of following all the advice "To prevent Ctfmon.exe from running," I just took these steps, and "csrss.exe" was gone.

Run Regsvr32 /U on the Msimtf.dll and Msctf.dll Files

1. Click Start and then click Run.

2. In the Run dialog box, type the following command: 
Regsvr32.exe /u msimtf.dll

3. Click OK.

I guess, too, with that way, if a person wanted to use the Language Bar again, he or she would just have to re-register the files.

Just seemed kind of interesting. I don't know much about it really. I just know "csrss.exe" seems to always run with or without Office. And since I don't have Office, I thought I'd try it out.

From Microsoft:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=282599

EDIT: I'm sorry. My brain misfired. I was thinking "ctfmon.exe" and looking at "csrss.exe". Whatta dope.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Congrats - you succeeded in completely confusing me - but then, that's relatively easy to do - lol!


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx for the info!


----------



## MrFishy (Nov 22, 2004)

What? I'd like to stop this ctfmon. exe . . . but ?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

ok..............................


----------

